# Red Carpet Anemone (very healthy, large) @ Scarb. Miss



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

When SUM said they got a rare red carpet anemone, I had to go and see. (see Taipan's post).

I have a male Wyoming White nemo who keeps sleeping on a bed of GSP ALL DAY. I mean ALL DAY. He won't host the rose BTA I got. He dove into it one time I was catching a fish. But he likes GSP (will take pics on him later).

but they were tiny carpets that won't grow bigger. So I was on the hunt for a nem for Garfield. that's my Nemo. Went to Scarb. BA, known for stocking Nems. Nope, stock was low, only large green carpets, rose BTA, and a non-hosting aussie nem (hemprich).

Went to Dundas strip. the chinese shop usually stocks nems. Not the kinds I want. They had a lot of gold hammers at very nice prices!!! ($35 a colony I think?)

So onto Mississauga Big Als'. That's where I ran into this fella. It's at least 12". likely 14"+. Didn't get it, but for those with the (big) tank and the space, this being a hard to find nem, I'd get it. Look how nice it looks, taken with an old iPhone cam:










And you get 25% off that price. now that it's out there, better get there before they close!

You know reds are less common than blue carpets (though I prefer blue).

by the way, if someone sees smaller blue or red carpets (6-10"max) in the next six months, please PM me.

thanks!


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

oh yeah, it's been there 2-3 weeks, eating. A couple of fish accompany it. The manager didn't divulge if it's taken any of them for lunch.


----------



## zoapaly (Jul 10, 2013)

Now i know who you are  
The man hunting for the nem's ))))))))


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

oh that was you! hehe I should've asked!  nice to meet you man. I want to see your tanks. PM me.


----------



## zoapaly (Jul 10, 2013)

K sent you pm


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

someone from London came up with the idea that it'll look great in a cube with a couple of clowns.


----------

